# VZW GNote 2



## zoome9

Who's planning on picking one up?

Any devs plan on getting the phone?

Personally, I'm planning on getting it the day after release to see if there's a dev version of this offered through Samsung's site. I'm not going to give up my unlimited data plan and get sucked into another 2 years through Vzw. Also hoping that the one offered through Samsung's site won't have the atrocious VZW logo on the home button (if pictures throughout the web are true).


----------



## Art Vandelay

I'll check it out. Concerned that it may be too big. Have an upgrade on another line so won't have to worry about losing my unlimited data.

I actually am not too concerned with dev support if I do get it. The S3 is an awesome phone and doesn't need much dev support, so I would expect the Note 2 to do just as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## inline6power

I am all over it if verizon actually sells it. They have screwed us all before. Wouldn't be surpised if it happens again

sent from my galaxy s3


----------



## griz.droidx

I'm not a dev but I think I'd like that phone if the dev support were there.. Well ever since my co worker got the Wi-Fi one I've wanted the phone equivalent. Again tho dev support is almost mandatory if you wanna optimize its potential.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Despyse

I'm looking to pick a gray one up. Don't care for dev support honestly, unless it's custom TouchWiz, it would ruin one of the major selling point of the phone, the S Pen. Although the S Pen would still work, it just wouldn't have the same features that come with TouchWiz, like S Note.


----------



## YvesSaintYuki

I dropped Verizon to get the Note and I can't wait to get the Note 2, I'm not really concerned about Dev support, the Note 2 will be awesome stock. But I do want it rooted and tablet mode would be nice but I don't plan on putting a custom ROM on it.

Sent from my Paranoid A$$ Jellybean eating Galaxy Note


----------



## Tomji

I am getting it. Upgrading from my ICS Fascinate. Originally wanted to go Iphone 5 but decided I just like Android better than IOS6 for now.


----------



## Dubbsy

I'm either getting it or the gs3. I need at least a small dev community for whichever device I get next so I can contribute to a group project. Building, keeping, and updating a project all by yourself is too demanding.

I don't think I would ever be happy with stock even if it ran fine. Personalization is the reason I like linux and the reason I run an android phone.


----------



## adgj533

hey correct me if im wrong, the sgs3 also runs the exynos processor but they have cm10 for it so cant they devs just use that to build cm10 for note 2.
P.S i really love note 2 too and i was so excited to get it but i was so sad coz there will no dev support if no support at all ill wait for htc j butterfly hopefully it comes to US


----------



## blaksmyth

The sgs3 on Verizon has a snapdragon s4 dual core, the note 2 will be the first on Verizon with the exynos quad core.


----------



## adgj533

i mean the international version of gs3, gt i9300 it has cm10 so can they devs just use those codes to develop cm10 for note 2? and is samsung gonna release codes? do u know anything about that? i saw the tweet they made that they are trying to fix it but have they actually done anyhting about it?


----------



## Art Vandelay

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but now that I seen the specs on the HTC DLX and the near certainty that Verizon will get it. I'm kinda leaning towards that phone.

They are completely different in that the Note 2 utilizes the s-pen, but hopefully Verizon carries both and doesn't delay the release of either so that I can test them both out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gadgetryan

have you guys seen the Samsung pics for the Verizon Note 2 with the verizon logo on the home button??







so sad!!


----------



## adgj533

gadgetryan said:


> have you guys seen the Samsung pics for the Verizon Note 2 with the verizon logo on the home button??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sad!!


that was a leaked photo tho i dont think its final anyway who cares about a dam logo coz ima put a case on it anyway and the worst thing they did was to lock down the bootloaders when no other carriers does that MOFOs.


----------



## adgj533

Art Vandelay said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread, but now that I seen the specs on the HTC DLX and the near certainty that Verizon will get it. I'm kinda leaning towards that phone.
> 
> They are completely different in that the Note 2 utilizes the s-pen, but hopefully Verizon carries both and doesn't delay the release of either so that I can test them both out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


hey u know the specs for dlx and when it will be released and is dlx the name forUS version of J butterfly coz i think they are the same phones. If yes im def getting that instead of note 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

adgj533 said:


> hey u know the specs for dlx and when it will be released and is dlx the name forUS version of J butterfly coz i think they are the same phones. If yes im def getting that instead of note 2


Yes, DLX is same as J butterfly, but I think I remember reading that the DLX is better in one area (can't remember now). Just do a search for the phone and you can find the specs.

As for the VZW logo on the Note 2. The latest pics that are from actual working Verizon phones have the logo and it isn't a sticker as we suspected. I hate to say it but it looks like the Note 2 will varrybthe branding on the button. Engadget has some good pics of it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla

Just pre ordered mine, ouch on the $699 and sadly im no dev


----------



## adgj533

Art Vandelay said:


> Yes, DLX is same as J butterfly, but I think I remember reading that the DLX is better in one area (can't remember now). Just do a search for the phone and you can find the specs.
> 
> As for the VZW logo on the Note 2. The latest pics that are from actual working Verizon phones have the logo and it isn't a sticker as we suspected. I hate to say it but it looks like the Note 2 will varrybthe branding on the button. Engadget has some good pics of it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


ya i did the search and stuff already some websites say 2gb ram some say 1.5 gb some say 2020mah non removable battey others say removable battey idk but if its nonremovable battery im not sure if i wanna buy it and htc usually takes months to release their codes i rly want note 2 but sammy is being a b**** about releasing codes for the dame exynos chip soo many rumors i cant tell which are the correct specs and as for the note 2 i think samsung released the source codes so does that mean its gonna get dev support?


----------



## Art Vandelay

Galaxy Note 2 is available for pre-order on VZW website. $299 will ship Nov 27th.

Pre-order month in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Atheron121

Apparently VZ Note 2 WILL have the branding on the Home button, as per the Preorder pics on VZW web site.

Pre-ordred it, and will be figuring out how to rub that junk off once I get it (lest, of course, a replacement button shows up for sale somewhere, like it has for SGIII). And, yeah, ouch on the $699 (which actually comes to about $760 after taxes and such), but I am not giving up my unlimited plan!

Cannot wait to change my poor Sammy Charge to this...


----------



## quarterinchkilla

adgj533 said:


> i mean the international version of gs3, gt i9300 it has cm10 so can they devs just use those codes to develop cm10 for note 2? and is samsung gonna release codes? do u know anything about that? i saw the tweet they made that they are trying to fix it but have they actually done anyhting about it?


Not trying to start a flame war here but why would you buy a note only to remove its main selling feature the S-Pen by installing cyanogenmod?


----------



## imnuts

I'm considering getting the Note II for VZW under a few conditions
It is unlocked, or has a developer edition available
I have enough money to buy one at full retail (about 50% there)
I test it out in store and can work with a phone with such a large screen.
I'm not really worried to much about 2 and 3, but 1 is my primary concern. If it doesn't come unlocked, I won't buy one until it is unlocked, or comes as a developer edition.


----------



## dave_k

quarterinchkilla said:


> Not trying to start a flame war here but why would you buy a note only to remove its main selling feature the S-Pen by installing cyanogenmod?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
I for one never take notes, I'm not a drawer/artsy type of person. I could care less about the pen.

Since I got my gs3, I have sold my xoom as I started using it less and less...I was wanting to pick up a nexus 7 as I feel the form factor is much better suited for portability......that being said the screen size of the note series has had me wanting it purely for a one device does it all.

Add a side note, I've lost nearly all desire for the phone beings is had big reds logo on the home button, just looks plain tasteless!

I'm sure a sticker will help, but the point is we pay big red enough each month, I'm sure I'll never forget who it is and don't need reminded.


----------



## quarterinchkilla

imnuts said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> I for one never take notes, I'm not a drawer/artsy type of person. I could care less about the pen.
> 
> Since I got my gs3, I have sold my xoom as I started using it less and less...I was wanting to pick up a nexus 7 as I feel the form factor is much better suited for portability......that being said the screen size of the note series has had me wanting it purely for a one device does it all.
> 
> Add a side note, I've lost nearly all desire for the phone beings is had big reds logo on the home button, just looks plain tasteless!
> 
> I'm sure a sticker will help, but the point is we pay big red enough each month, I'm sure I'll never forget who it is and don't need reminded.


Oh ok I agree about the home button, but im sure someone will find a suitable way around that, be it acetone or fine sandpaper or w.e. Im paying full retail for it as well, so i understand your sentiment about having to pay so much for it and have it basically defaced.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Atheron121 said:


> Apparently VZ Note 2 WILL have the branding on the Home button, as per the Preorder pics on VZW web site.
> 
> Pre-ordred it, and will be figuring out how to rub that junk off once I get it (lest, of course, a replacement button shows up for sale somewhere, like it has for SGIII). And, yeah, ouch on the $699 (which actually comes to about $760 after taxes and such), but I am not giving up my unlimited plan!
> 
> Cannot wait to change my poor Sammy Charge to this...


If you are already on a family plan you can add a line, but the phone at the 2 year contract price $299 and pay the extra $10 a month, than just transfer the phone to your unlimited line. So over a 2 year period you are paying $540 instead of $700 outright.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## adgj533

quarterinchkilla said:


> Not trying to start a flame war here but why would you buy a note only to remove its main selling feature the S-Pen by installing cyanogenmod?


i dont hav much use for the pen i want it bc of specs and large screen and im a fan of cm so if they dont make a rom my fav roms lke paranoid android wont b available. and the note 2 almost has everything that im looking for and i couldnt find a better phone. stuff like 2gb ram removable battery 5.5'' screen exynos quadcore and most importand thing bro because its an android phone, i have to atleast try a different rom lol


----------



## guthrien

Are you who are sold on this phone going to risk another bootloader key leak? I'm actually thinking of jumping to AT&T. The subsidized phone makes up for the contract price. Not to mention it releases a few weeks sooner. I'm torn.


----------



## invisiblek

guthrien said:


> Are you who are sold on this phone going to risk another bootloader key leak? I'm actually thinking of jumping to AT&T. The subsidized phone makes up for the contract price. Not to mention it releases a few weeks sooner. I'm torn.


kexec does work. It takes a bit longer to boot but really cause any problems once booted. You'd never know you are running a kexec'd ROM.
So I wouldn't be THAT scared of getting the VZW variant if that's your only reason.

Plus a high-profile device like this, its bound to get a leak at some point...


----------



## guthrien

That's what we hope anyway. Mathematically for me leaving is a better deal. Their dev pages look mighty healthy for the s3. I've got a hard choice to make.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts

quarterinchkilla said:


> Its locked http://briefmobile.c...otloader-locked
> 
> And sadly ive heard no news of a developer edition, although we can still be hopeful


There are lots of reports like this, but I won't believe it until the retail model is out. That is news from over a month ago which several sites reported, but no one provided information on how they determined it was locked.


----------



## adgj533

imnuts said:


> There are lots of reports like this, but I won't believe it until the retail model is out. That is news from over a month ago which several sites reported, but no one provided information on how they determined it was locked.


hey ur a dev right are u going to support note 2? or do u knw if enough devs are going to work on it bc i wanna get it as my next phone but if theres no support like stratoshpere then i might change my mind


----------



## CDuke619

Art Vandelay said:


> If you are already on a family plan you can add a line, but the phone at the 2 year contract price $299 and pay the extra $10 a month, than just transfer the phone to your unlimited line. So over a 2 year period you are paying $540 instead of $700 outright.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you add a line that will change your whole plan to tiered won't it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts

adgj533 said:


> hey ur a dev right are u going to support note 2? or do u knw if enough devs are going to work on it bc i wanna get it as my next phone but if theres no support like stratoshpere then i might change my mind


I know of a few people that are looking at getting one, but they have pretty much the same stipulations as I do as far as working on it as far as I'm aware. I would guess that most developers are in the "wait to see if it's unlocked" phase right now.


----------



## Breezer23

We can all count on it being locked. If it is unlockable like the SIII ended up being then I will probably get it. Like others though, I want to see more on the mystery HTC device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

CDuke619 said:


> If you add a line that will change your whole plan to tiered won't it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If you are currently on a family plan and just add a line than no. You have to select an individual data plan for that line, but after you transfer the phone to your line you put a dumb phone it and don't pay the extra data charge since data is not under the 2 year contract agreement

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## adgj533

imnuts said:


> I know of a few people that are looking at getting one, but they have pretty much the same stipulations as I do as far as working on it as far as I'm aware. I would guess that most developers are in the "wait to see if it's unlocked" phase right now.


ya like others said its def locked and u can verify that here: http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/announcements/samsung-to-unlock-exynos-4-series-source-code-by-end-of-2012-r1203
If its locked can you work on it to get it unlocked instead of going for the dev edition. and this is just a random question how can I attach that link to the word before it (here) i tried it but it did not work i hav seen withere2 and a lot of people using it can u help? (Ik im noob)


----------



## potatoboy

adgj533 said:


> ya like others said its def locked and u can verify that here: http://rootzwiki.com...d-of-2012-r1203
> If its locked can you work on it to get it unlocked instead of going for the dev edition. and this is just a random question how can I attach that link to the word before it (here) i tried it but it did not work i hav seen withere2 and a lot of people using it can u help? (Ik im noob)


Not to say that it will or won't be unlocked since I don't really care either way, I just find it funny that you've said it's "def locked and u can verify that here" and linked to a story that links to another story that links to another story from a month ago that says "it's locked" with no other proof.

Until this is in the wild there's no way to know for sure.

Yes, it's probably locked.


----------



## m0unds

potatoboy said:


> Not to say that it will or won't be unlocked since I don't really care either way, I just find it funny that you've said it's "def locked and u can verify that here" and linked to a story that links to another story that links to another story from a month ago that says "it's locked" with no other proof.
> 
> Until this is in the wild there's no way to know for sure.
> 
> Yes, it's probably locked.


i can tell you definitively that it may possibly be locked. --> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35419-vzw-gnote-2/page__st__30#entry1004067


----------



## adgj533

potatoboy said:


> Not to say that it will or won't be unlocked since I don't really care either way, I just find it funny that you've said it's "def locked and u can verify that here" and linked to a story that links to another story that links to another story from a month ago that says "it's locked" with no other proof.
> 
> Until this is in the wild there's no way to know for sure.
> 
> Yes, it's probably locked.


well first of all i was saying that to imnuts and he knw me more than u do,imnuts is a dev and i was just curious if hes interested in note 2 or not so when i say its locked he might not believe me and i provided the link so that he can make sure himself and about the credibility, i think its a good source considering the guy who wrote it has done a lot of research and if its not true thats also music to my ears coz that means its unlocked. idgaf what u think, . f*** off


----------



## adgj533

m0unds said:


> i can tell you definitively that it may possibly be locked. --> http://rootzwiki.com...30#entry1004067


oh yeah? no s***, its none of ur god damm business. like i said to the previous guy, f*** OFF


----------



## Tanno

Wow... really? Did you just post what I think you posted?

Don't you think that's a little drastic? I believe it's going to be locked! Verizon is notorious for that.

Sent from my Tweaked & Supercharged Droid Charge.


----------



## imnuts

I don't get how people keep saying "It's locked". Sure, there is evidence to support that claim, but until someone gets their hands on a retail unit, no one really knows for sure. I also wouldn't trust any pre-release testers or test units. Reason being is that in most cases, they don't know how to check if it is locked, and also, how are they going to check if it is locked? Not like they have source available to build a custom kernel. Also, I can't imagine what would happen if whomever they're testing it for found out that it was rooted. So, I am waiting for a retail unit to find out if it is locked or not.


----------



## Kevin3328

The only thing that discourages me from thinking about this device is the size .. I personally like the size of the nexus or even a bit smaller for a phone.. I'm a big guy too 6 foot 2 ... still I don't want phones to become as large as my cordless home phone lol... I like having a compact device and if I want bigger.. I'll get a tab... but until I hold the device it would really b tough to make a decision.. I'm not worried about a flagship phone like this not obtaining developer support at all.. somebody with skills will eventually pick it up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves

adgj533 said:


> oh yeah? no s***, its none of ur god damm business. like i said to the previous guy, f*** OFF


Well, now you've made it my business. This crap is not allowed or welcome here. Enjoy your fully paid 3 days/3 nights vacation. Next time will be permanent.


----------



## razorloves

Kevin3328 said:


> The only thing that discourages me from thinking about this device is the size .. I personally like the size of the nexus or even a bit smaller for a phone.. I'm a big guy too 6 foot 2 ... still I don't want phones to become as large as my cordless home phone lol... I like having a compact device and if I want bigger.. I'll get a tab... but until I hold the device it would really b tough to make a decision.. I'm not worried about a flagship phone like this not obtaining developer support at all.. somebody with skills will eventually pick it up


same here man. i'm a little worried that this crosses that fine line from "hey, there's a dude talkin on his cell phone" to "holy shit that dude has a gigantic cell phone" and then there's a group of people pointing and laughing. lmao


----------



## Kevin3328

razorloves said:


> same here man. i'm a little worried that this crosses that fine line from "hey, there's a dude talkin on his cell phone" to "holy shit that dude has a gigantic cell phone" and then there's a group of people pointing and laughing. lmao


Literally lmao!!! Exactly what I was thinking

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tidbits

It isn't as big as it is depicted. I have small hands and it works just fine. I felt the Note feels larger and the ergonomics were bad. The Note 2 feels better overall and so far I have been loving it.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guthrien

It's exactly true, being basically a larger S3 the ergonomics don't make it feel that odd. It's still more phone than tablet clearly. I'm still a little astounded when I pick it up, it never feels as large as I expected. At the same time the screen is nicer and obviously more spacious, it's faster (feels odd to say about the S3), and running a much nicer stock Touchwiz.

Our minds do strange adjustments when the design is right. My S3 seemed small when I picked it up today and 6 months ago I thought that was a behemoth. I'm sure to others it will still look like I'm sticking a platter to my head. But a beautiful platter!


----------



## griz.droidx

Can't wait to get my hands on one, but I'm afraid this phone won't get much love. I'm coming from an X, and the community there is still fairly active. My friend at work has the note tablet (big waste of money to me but it;s nice (same specs as X pretty much, no dual core) but I think it's the perfect size for a phone. Especially if phones are replacing so many other electronic items. At least that's why I bought my first smartphone (x), was to use it for a zillion other things from mp3 player, digital camera, tomtom, ereader, handheld gps, has emulators like mame and stuff, and games are only getting better and better (although I wouldn't know since I usually play only freecell, or samegame, with an occacional ms pacman through the emu,

Does anyone already have a note 2 VZW (my only option other than regional milestone X's or that other companies older phones)for testing that would also happen to be a dev?


----------



## Art Vandelay

I went T-Mobile, at&t, and sprint yesterday and no one had the note 2 for sale or on display. I thought this thing was released.

But anyway. I did hold the LG intuition and that thing is huge. If the Note 2 is that size or larger, than no one I'll be able to get this phone. GS3 seems to be the ideal sized phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## guthrien

It should definitely be at T-Mobile. That's where I got the one I'm trying. I don't think they had any sort of mad rush on the phone, unfortunately. Sure is beautiful, people who just saw the first Note need to see this.


----------



## Tidbits

Art Vandelay said:


> I went T-Mobile, at&t, and sprint yesterday and no one had the note 2 for sale or on display. I thought this thing was released.
> 
> But anyway. I did hold the LG intuition and that thing is huge. If the Note 2 is that size or larger, than no one I'll be able to get this phone. GS3 seems to be the ideal sized phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The Note 2 it's nowhere near the size of the intuition. The ergonomic feel of the note 2 has been pleasant compared to that device too.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abe_cedar

razorloves said:


> same here man. i'm a little worried that this crosses that fine line from "hey, there's a dude talkin on his cell phone" to "holy shit that dude has a gigantic cell phone" and then there's a group of people pointing and laughing. lmao


I would look silly with that thing against my head. I use btooth. Can take advantage of talk /browse/drive/crash all at same time


----------



## blaineevans

Art Vandelay said:


> I went T-Mobile, at&t, and sprint yesterday and no one had the note 2 for sale or on display. I thought this thing was released.
> 
> But anyway. I did hold the LG intuition and that thing is huge. If the Note 2 is that size or larger, than no one I'll be able to get this phone. GS3 seems to be the ideal sized phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The Intuition is a lot more 'square' than the Note 2. Terrible idea for a phone.


----------



## shanline

I'm very interested in this device if the Android community devs start supporting it for rooting and other fun stuff.


----------



## guthrien

shanline said:


> I'm very interested in this device if the Android community devs start supporting it for rooting and other fun stuff.


It will get rooted for sure. I'm not sure how much dev work it's going to see. Verizon will likely have the locked bootloader and I think that the Cyanogen team has about had it with Samsung's cooperation on this processor and other issues. Plus, it's harder to get people to go radically away from the included pen in the base software. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## blueharford

guthrien said:


> It will get rooted for sure. I'm not sure how much dev work it's going to see. Verizon will likely have the locked bootloader and I think that the Cyanogen team has about had it with Samsung's cooperation on this processor and other issues. Plus, it's harder to get people to go radically away from the included pen in the base software. I'm hoping for the best.


It's funny doesn't xyanogen work for samsung last time I checked.

There is an international one and I've heard there releasing code for the processor. After that it's really just getting the RIL working. Currently he RIL for sgs3 sucks for aosp.

I predict same as sgs3 some aosp some touchwiz hacks.

As far as s pen I'm sure someone will hack the apks to work on aosp. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kevin3328

The leader of cyanogen does work for Samsung just to verify that fact.. I forgot his name but unless they've parted ways he does

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blueharford

Kevin3328 said:


> The leader of cyanogen does work for Samsung just to verify that fact.. I forgot his name but unless they've parted ways he does
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's Steve I'm sure he has a nda or something preventing him from using any proprietary stuff but it would be smart of samsung to take advantage of that relationship 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## msrfx

dave_k said:


> I'm sure a sticker will help, but the point is we pay big red enough each month, I'm sure I'll never forget who it is and don't need reminded.


I couldn't agree more with that statement.


----------



## Xerrus

Definitely interested in this phablet too. After my GNex though I'm spoiled with flashing new goodies. I hope it at least gets root and eventually has some dev support.

Would be great if they can unlock the bootloader like the GS3 found a way to do shortly after release. I want all the apps from the stock GNote2 ui but wouldn't mind swapping in a new, optimized kernel that would just sip that 3100mAh battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CurrentWeb

The Verizon Note II will definitely get rooted. That's 100% certain to happen, even with the bootloader. Unfortunately, there will be inherently less developer support for the Note just because it won't be an extremely popular device. At least not to the degree that the Galaxy S3 is.
I can guarantee that the Note II will be rooted relatively quickly, and have full confidence that the bootloader will not pose a significant problem. I can even offer my help in making a ROM or mods in the future. If anyone is avoiding the Galaxy Note II on Verizon from fear of the development section being empty, don't be. Don't expect it to be what the S3 or Nexus have, but it will be fine.
Especially considering the S-Note and S-Pen are wildly important to all of us, so I'm not expecting too many people clamoring for AOSP based ROMs. The Note II will have mainly themes and mods for the stock Touchwiz. And that's good enough for me.


----------



## ChargedReaper

Art Vandelay said:


> If you are already on a family plan you can add a line, but the phone at the 2 year contract price $299 and pay the extra $10 a month, than just transfer the phone to your unlimited line. So over a 2 year period you are paying $540 instead of $700 outright.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's my plan. I'm still on an old Alltell plan so I plan on just adding a line and transferring the phone over to keep my unlimited data. I can get my hands on a home phone connect for $30 so that I have a device attached to the line. Boom, I payed the normal $300 upgrade price and for $10 a month I get a home phone.


----------



## MistaWolfe

adgj533 said:


> oh yeah? no s***, its none of ur god damm business. like i said to the previous guy, f*** OFF


You know what's fun? Watching disrespectful noobs get banned 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RaptorOO7

Well after wandering the desert after the Galaxy Nexus I pre-ordered my GN2 yesterday and look forward to it arriving next Thursday. I already have the WiFi GN 10.1 tablet as well and look forward to dev support for for a tweaked version of the stock ROM. After all I bought it for the S-Pen & Notes functionality.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Well after much consideration I think imma try and get the note 2. I prob won't run AOSP for long if I do decide to try them. I wouldn't mind some themes and other goodies for touch wiz though. I'll definitely root though for twrp and done root Apps. I might just grab this phone in January so I can buy it used and save a few bucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

I will be picking this phone up this week and will keep it stock rooted(when it can be rooted)


----------



## freshveggies

I spoke with Verizon this weekend concerning my wife having trouble with her phone. He suggested using my upgrade to get her a new one. I told him I would but I don't want to lose my current plan (unlimited). He told me I would not have to change plans if I upgrade even though the in-store reps would push me into a new plan. The in-store reps don't know that I don't have to change. He made a note of it in my records. He said I should buy online to find the best deal.
He looked at my monthly data, text and voice usage and agreed that the new plans are not advantageous for me and I should stay with what I have.
Don't know if that will work for some of you, but maybe a phone call to big red could help you out.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wasupwithuman

I just picked mine up yesterday, I've been trying some things to root it. Need to get with some more knowledgeable people so we can get a newer odin image, seems like the one that was released was an older version. After we get a newer image we should get root within a day or so.


----------



## rayhodge02

Just picked up this beast of a phone stock is really good......for now till theres root


----------



## ronnieruff

Despyse said:


> I'm looking to pick a gray one up. Don't care for dev support honestly, unless it's custom TouchWiz, it would ruin one of the major selling point of the phone, the S Pen. Although the S Pen would still work, it just wouldn't have the same features that come with TouchWiz, like S Note.


SNote works fine on my JediMaster ROM, TMO.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

Ok I've been stock rooted for a few days....LOVE it now on to the bootloader


----------



## bose301s

Definitely considering this phone, however I am one of the people clamoring for AOSP. Honestly the S Pen is NOT at all what is drawing me to this phone, really couldn't care less about it to be honest. What IS drawing me to this phone is the bigger screen from my G-Nex, the faster processor, the bigger battery and the improved screen. Also the improved radios and data conenction from the notoriously bad G-Nex radios is a huge draw, but none of this is about the S Pen. I know I may be in the minority with my opinion here, but that's at least what I want, and to be honest, when is having more ROMs for a device worse than having less


----------



## kisypher

Coming from the Gnex and then the GS3, I know what you mean about AOSP ROMs. However, once you have the Note 2 in your hands you won't miss AOSP as much as you think. Don't get me wrong, once ROMs are available I will try them, but in the meantime I am more than satisfied with stock. In fact in a lot of ways Touchwiz is much more refined than any AOSP ROM.



bose301s said:


> Definitely considering this phone, however I am one of the people clamoring for AOSP. Honestly the S Pen is NOT at all what is drawing me to this phone, really couldn't care less about it to be honest. What IS drawing me to this phone is the bigger screen from my G-Nex, the faster processor, the bigger battery and the improved screen. Also the improved radios and data conenction from the notoriously bad G-Nex radios is a huge draw, but none of this is about the S Pen. I know I may be in the minority with my opinion here, but that's at least what I want, and to be honest, when is having more ROMs for a device worse than having less


----------



## bose301s

kisypher said:


> Coming from the Gnex and then the GS3, I know what you mean about AOSP ROMs. However, once you have the Note 2 in your hands you won't miss AOSP as much as you think. Don't get me wrong, once ROMs are available I will try them, but in the meantime I am more than satisfied with stock. In fact in a lot of ways Touchwiz is much more refined than any AOSP ROM.


Cool, I will definitely Root so I can get my data from the GNex on it and I will also use Nova Launcher as I can't stand the TouchWiz launcher, but if the rest is that good it will be nice, just wish they had 4.2.1 on it already.


----------



## pmacaluso

If you don't like touch wiz. Which I don't you can use nova launcher or apex. I prefer apex launcher check it on in the play store it's more functional.


----------



## dickenam

Ok, now that I know this phone is sweet/fast/huge/expensive/speccd out.....how well does it fit in your pockets?!!?!?!? I want this phone but, I am concerned about fitting it in my pants and not having to purchase a separate phone carrying bag (READ: Purse). Bear in mind, these are regular dude pants that I wear. Not lady sized skinny jeans sized 10. Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## jlambeth1

I wear regular dude pants as well and it fits just fine in my pocket. I even tried seeing how it fits when I put a TPU case on it and it still fits fine in my pocket.


----------



## Rolfsted

I just rooted and installed JellyBean from XDA verizon N2 forum. It's awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves

Rolfsted said:


> I just rooted and installed JellyBean from XDA verizon N2 forum. It's awesome!


this one? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37279-rom-jelly-beans-build-1-120612i605vraljb/


----------



## Rolfsted

razorloves said:


> this one? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37279-rom-jelly-beans-build-1-120612i605vraljb/


Yes. ....I got it from xda though. Looks to be the same.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## freshveggies

Update: I posted earlier that a Rep told me I could keep unlimited AND get a subsidized upgrade. He was wrong. I called back to place my order and they couldn't do it. The Rep in error is going to be spoken with.
I gave up the fight and now only have 2GBs per month for the same price I was getting unlimited. Not happy about that but I have the Note2 and love this phone. I may keep it stock and not root it.



freshveggies said:


> I spoke with Verizon this weekend concerning my wife having trouble with her phone. He suggested using my upgrade to get her a new one. I told him I would but I don't want to lose my current plan (unlimited). He told me I would not have to change plans if I upgrade even though the in-store reps would push me into a new plan. The in-store reps don't know that I don't have to change. He made a note of it in my records. He said I should buy online to find the best deal.
> He looked at my monthly data, text and voice usage and agreed that the new plans are not advantageous for me and I should stay with what I have.
> Don't know if that will work for some of you, but maybe a phone call to big red could help you out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

